# Cosmo not feeling well....again



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo has a history of health problems through the years, but this last summer and fall, up until recently, he's been seemingly so much better than he has been in a long time. I hoped it would last, but no such luck. He been acting very tired and uncomfortable this last week. Took him into the vet and he seems to feel there is something going on in his abdomen, possibly some adhesions from his gastropexy almost two years ago. We scheduled an ultrasound tomorrow at a specialty clinic and hour and a half away. My boy hates even short rides. Anyway, please send positive thoughts his way. I feel like I'm starting to lose him. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

Sending many positive thoughts to you and Cosmo


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Positive thoughts coming your way to you and Cosmo. It's so difficult when those we love don't feel well.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hoping everything goes well with the ultrasound.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Positive thoughts being sent for Cosmo!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good thoughts and positive vibes for sweet Cosmo. I hope you find the answer and it has a good solution.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thinking of you and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo woke me up at 330am when he got up, circled, and plopped back down to sleep. I couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up and checked into GRF. I was surprised to see we have such positive support so late in the evening. Thank you all! My vet wants to do exploratory surgery, but I wanted to make sure it was necessary, that's why he's getting the ultrasound. Since he's had a chronic bloat condition most of his life, I'm hoping he doesn't have a failure of the gastropexy, or an intestinal torsion. Another fear of mine is of, of course, the one thing that scares me as much as GDV, which is a cancer. I know I should be grateful I've had him this long (over nine years) since, in reality, he's made it way over his expected "expiration date" considering everything he has been through. Thanks again for the positive thoughts. It means a lot.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

One of the advantages of being international - there is always someone waking up or going to sleep. Thinking of you and your boy. As so many people say, no matter how long you have it is never long enough.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, Cosmo is so special to us, part of our family as you know. I am sending prayers, positive thoughts, love and hugs across. Keeping everything crossed for your vets appointment x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Will be thinking about you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Will be praying for Cosmo and you. Hope vet is doing ultrasound today.
We've also had dogs with bloat and got a gastropexy on our Samoyed, Tonka, when he was 8 months old, to try to prevent bloat from happening. Tonka just turned 6 and everything has been o.k. so far.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Cosmo. Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cosmo, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you don't have to do the exploratory surgery. Are ticks an issue where you are? Could it be tick borne disease? Might be worth a SNAP test. Hope all is okay.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I hope you don't have to do the exploratory surgery. Are ticks an issue where you are? Could it be tick borne disease? Might be worth a SNAP test. Hope all is okay.


 I did find a tick on him (right in the middle of his forehead!) last January. Just proves ticks can be active even in the winter. The vet did a full tick panel after the appropriate time and it was all clear. But thanks for the suggestion. Anything is possible, so I'll make sure I mention it to the internal specialist today.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this, Cosmo is so special to us, part of our family as you know. I am sending prayers, positive thoughts, love and hugs across. Keeping everything crossed for your vets appointment x


 Thanks so much, Swishy, you mean a lot to us, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Cosmo this morning, hoping things went well for you yesterday x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Thinking of you and Cosmo.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Cosmo is doing..


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I know how you feel... we worry about them so much. We're going through cancer with our sweet Abby. I hope everything turns out good for Cosmo!! Agnes


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes. We had a late appt yesterday with the internist and we got home very late because of the traffic. The ultrasound didn't show anything of immediate concern. The specialist said if it were him,he would hold off on the exploratory surgery that my vet was considering and up the dosage of metoclopramide Cosmo gets with his meals because of his slow gastric motility problems. The only new thing I learned might help someone looking for info on bloat, digestive problems, etc. Hopefully someone might benefit from this $500.00 tidbit of wisdom: don't feed your dog a food with chickory, it makes dogs gassy. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so relieved to hear that things went OK. We love you Cosmo and hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Whew!That's a relief! Good to know it's a "wait and see" situation.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Cosmo will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Glad nothing showed up in the ultrasound. Hope Cosmo feels better very soon!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad things turned out okay and hoping he continues to feel better!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good to hear nothing of immediate concern. I hope the new dosage helps Cosmo feel better soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to see how my favourite Junior Senior is today?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to see how my favourite Junior Senior is today?


 Thanks for thinking of him. He still isn't quite himself. He doesn't want to do his usual walks and has been sleeping a lot. My vet won't get the ultrasound report back until probably Wed., and I haven't heard anything back on the blood work and thyroid test we had done, so right now we're just playing a waiting game. The good new is he doesn't seem to be in any major distress. I hope you are doing okay, Swish.:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to check on Cosmo, did you get the results of the ultrasound?.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to check on Cosmo, did you get the results of the ultrasound?.


 Hi Swishy, the ultrasound was clear of anything unusual except for two very small nodules on his spleen. The specialist said that didn't concern him, he sees them all the time in older dogs, but we're taking him back in a month for a recheck to see if there is any change. I'm trying not to worry too much, and take things as they come. My vet said it's great that all the organs look good, and there is nothing enlarged, so were are holding off on any surgery. My vet thinks his hind end pain is probably (Junior) Senior related and told me to give him meloxicam and see if that helps. Last night he was in a lot of pain when he was trying to lay down. He seems fine otherwise, but he has trouble laying down. It's strange, because he can pop up very quickly and run to the kitchen if he thinks food is being served! Thanks so much for asking about my boy. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Swishy, the ultrasound was clear of anything unusual except for two very small nodules on his spleen. The specialist said that didn't concern him, he sees them all the time in older dogs, but we're taking him back in a month for a recheck to see if there is any change. I'm trying not to worry too much, and take things as they come. My vet said it's great that all the organs look good, and there is nothing enlarged, so were are holding off on any surgery. My vet thinks his hind end pain is probably (Junior) Senior related and told me to give him meloxicam and see if that helps. Last night he was in a lot of pain when he was trying to lay down. He seems fine otherwise, but he has trouble laying down. It's strange, because he can pop up very quickly and run to the kitchen if he thinks food is being served! Thanks so much for asking about my boy. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!


Sending good thoughts to Cosmo. Hope the vets have answers for you--with an easy treatment plan--soon. :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Swishy, the ultrasound was clear of anything unusual except for two very small nodules on his spleen. The specialist said that didn't concern him, he sees them all the time in older dogs, but we're taking him back in a month for a recheck to see if there is any change. I'm trying not to worry too much, and take things as they come. My vet said it's great that all the organs look good, and there is nothing enlarged, so were are holding off on any surgery. My vet thinks his hind end pain is probably (Junior) Senior related and told me to give him meloxicam and see if that helps. Last night he was in a lot of pain when he was trying to lay down. He seems fine otherwise, but he has trouble laying down. It's strange, because he can pop up very quickly and run to the kitchen if he thinks food is being served! Thanks so much for asking about my boy. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas!


Glad to read your update, I hope the meloxicam helps it seemed to help Barnaby somewhat. I laughed when you said that Cosmo gets up quickly when he thinks there is food around, sounds very much like his Great Uncle Barnaby!. Have a wonderful, golden Christmas x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this thread, I don't have much spare time recently to get on the forum as much. Glad to hear that the ultrasound was okay, please give your boy a hug from me and Sammy and hope that you have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Glad to read your update, I hope the meloxicam helps it seemed to help Barnaby somewhat. I laughed when you said that Cosmo gets up quickly when he thinks there is food around, sounds very much like his Great Uncle Barnaby!. Have a wonderful, golden Christmas x


 Cosmo is sending you out a big Holiday Hug!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry I missed this thread, I don't have much spare time recently to get on the forum as much. Glad to hear that the ultrasound was okay, please give your boy a hug from me and Sammy and hope that you have a lovely Christmas!


 Good wishes and a big hug from Cosmo to Sammy and his family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Cosmo is sending you out a big Holiday Hug!


Thank you Cosmo, you hug like Barnaby, but of course you are related x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi and sending you lots of luck for your vets appointment next week. Big hugs sent to you and my favourite Junior Senior Nephew Cosmo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also just saying hi, give you boy a special hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Well....up late, having a sleepless night. Cosmo had what was supposed to be a quick re-ultrasound today. It concerned me because the procedure was taking longer than I thought it should. The specialist came in afterward and told me there was a change in the spleen. Other than the two small nodules, there was an area of infarction (lack of blood flow). He said it could be caused by some immune mediated disease, trauma, or neoplasia. and something else I forgot. We did x-rays of the chest to check for any metastasis. The x-rays were clear. Blood work looked good. No sign of anemia or any other glaring abnormalities. The specialist said if it were his dog, and he has a golden, he would do a splenectomy. So I set an appt. for Tues for a surgical consult and hopefully surgery the same day. If I knew for sure he had hemangio I would not consider putting him through it. But the Dr. can't be sure of anything until a post op biopsy. If I leave things as they are, the spleen could eventually rupture even if benign, or the nodules could eventually disappear and the injured part of the spleen caused by the infarction could just shrivel up and it would be okay. I'm the type that would rather be pro-active and get the spleen out so at least Cosmo wouldn't die of a spleen rupture. I'm not into taking extreme measures to extend life and have him suffer, either. I just hope I'm doing the right thing. I guess I'll know more after the consult. I'm worried and thinking out loud. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I always think that is such a good question to ask - "What would you do if it was your dog". And don't forget there are many, many dogs on here who have had splenectomys and gone on to live for several more years. But I understand your fear of hemangio. Hopefully things will go well on Tuesday and in the meantime I will have everything crossed for you and Cosmo.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are facing such difficult decisions, I know how concerned and worried you are but hope that Tuesdays appointment goes well. Sending a million positive thoughts and prayers to you and of course our gorgeous nephew Cosmo x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're going through a tough time with beautiful Cosmo. We lost our beautiful GSD boy Eddie last summer due to a ruptured spleen and it all happened so quickly, we hardly had time to process what was happening. Hopefully on Tuesday you'll have a clearer idea of what is happening, sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's disappointing to hear of the change but good that it was discovered. With such scary possibilities, you're doing what I would do. Once you consult with the surgeon, you'll be better equipped to make a decision. 
It sounds like the pre-op bloodwork and x-rays are showing Cosmo is a good candidate for surgery and successful outcome.

Chance has had surgeries for different things and the outcomes have been great - so well worth it in the end. Just very nerve-wracking for us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots more hugs and positive to you and gorgeous Cosmo, the waiting must be so hard for you x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Sending lots more hugs and positive to you and gorgeous Cosmo, the waiting must be so hard for you x


Thanks, Swishy. Yes, the waiting is driving me crazy (short drive). I've been researching on the internet the different possible outcomes and it's very upsetting. I stepped away from that because it isn't a very productive activity. Instead of that I'm try to spend more time with him and stop worrying so much, because, in the end, worrying doesn't change a thing. My husband baked mini cupcakes for him yesterday. I told him that is probably not the best pre-surgery diet! But then, I remembered that Cosmo was exactly nine and a half years old (Jan 16th), so we celebrated. Yesterday it was "Cupcakes for Cosmo Day"! He usually only gets them on his birthday. So he had a really good day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet he loved cupcakes for Cosmo day! Give him a big hug from me and the boys here, we're thinking of you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with you - the internet can be a mixed resource. You made the right decision. I've made a concerted effort - actually years ago - to try to redirect my attention when I am inclined to worry. It works and it gets easier with practice. The cupcakes for Cosmo's "birthday" were a great idea.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Cupcakes For Cosmo Day sweet boy, I'll let you in on something it was my birthday just a few hours before yours (I knew we had lots of special connections!) but I didn't get any Cupcakes but I'll definitely have some now anyway and keep on celebrating both our days. I wish you all lots of luck and am sending positive thoughts over for your vets appointment tomorrow. P.S Uncle Barnaby loved Cupcakes too, I know he'll be watching over you Cosmo I promise x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry we missed your birthday, Swishy. We wish you a Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a great day! I've been munching on leftover cupcakes, it's a shame to let them go stale (good excuse)! The surgeon's office called and moved our appt to Wednesday because he had to attend a funeral. Ackkkkk! They don't consider this an emergency. But he still is uncomfortable when he tries to lay down, especially on his right side. And his burps are sounding deeper and more harsh... I want to get this over with! I hope you don't mind, but I had a personal conversation with Barnaby really, really late last night. I asked him to use his extra powers of diplomacy to see if he can help move things along....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> I agree with you - the internet can be a mixed resource. You made the right decision. I've made a concerted effort - actually years ago - to try to redirect my attention when I am inclined to worry. It works and it gets easier with practice. The cupcakes for Cosmo's "birthday" were a great idea.


 You have so much better control than I! But I'm learning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> I'm sorry we missed your birthday, Swishy. We wish you a Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you had a great day! I've been munching on leftover cupcakes, it's a shame to let them go stale (good excuse)! The surgeon's office called and moved our appt to Wednesday because he had to attend a funeral. Ackkkkk! They don't consider this an emergency. But he still is uncomfortable when he tries to lay down, especially on his right side. And his burps are sounding deeper and more harsh... I want to get this over with! I hope you don't mind, but I had a personal conversation with Barnaby really, really late last night. I asked him to use his extra powers of diplomacy to see if he can help move things along....


Thank you for the Birthday wishes, I'm definitely going to have some Cupcakes now!. Barnaby always had very selective hearing but I know without a doubt that he heard you and will get things moving and will definitely watch over Cosmo.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the worrying changes. But with the information you will have, I know you'll make the best decision for him. Lots of positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're having so many worries with your lovely boy. I know that my golden angel Daisy is also keeping a close eye on him for you, hopefully you will get some answers soon.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry to hear that you're having so many worries with your lovely boy. I know that my golden angel Daisy is also keeping a close eye on him for you, hopefully you will get some answers soon.


 Thanks so much, Hollie. I'm going quite daffy at this point.:doh:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Well, Barnaby and Daisy did a good job on the surgery. He was through in an hour and we are supposed to pick him up tomorrow. Now those two sweet Angel Babies have to buckle down and get us a good result on the biopsy! Their work is never done! Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so relieved his surgery is over, I've been thinking about you all day. Barnaby and Dasiy got together last night and were watching over Cosmo, they'll continue to make sure everything is going to be OK. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight but I know you'll worry. Big hugs to you and my precious nephew, love you lots Cosmo x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so relieved his surgery is over, I've been thinking about you all day. Barnaby and Dasiy got together last night and were watching over Cosmo, they'll continue to make sure everything is going to be OK. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight but I know you'll worry. Big hugs to you and my precious nephew, love you lots Cosmo x


 Thanks, Swishy. Cosmo thinks you and Hollie are his angels on earth!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good news on the surgery. Praying for good biopsy too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that the surgery is over and Daisy and Barnaby will definitely be keeping watch over your precious boy. How's he doing today? Hope that he has a weekend full of lot of rest and cuddles.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



goldy1 said:


> Good news on the surgery. Praying for good biopsy too.


Smooch and Snobear are watching over Cosmo, too. Praying for good news.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Cosmo, hoping he's eating and feeling a bit better with each day, hugs x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> So glad that the surgery is over and Daisy and Barnaby will definitely be keeping watch over your precious boy. How's he doing today? Hope that he has a weekend full of lot of rest and cuddles.


 Thanks, Hollie. He was doing well earlier in the day. He's eating well. But a hour or so before it's time for his pain meds, he will whine and cry a little. But then, if I go to the kitchen, he's right there looking for a treat. So I think sometimes it's pain, and sometimes it's an act worthy of an Academy Award. He's been having a harder time this evening, but I'm sure he'll perk right up for his pill pockets that are due in a hour. Thanks for checking on him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Smooch and Snobear are watching over Cosmo, too. Praying for good news.


 Thanks Karen. You are an angel, too. You are always there for everyone on the forum. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Thinking of you and Cosmo, hoping he's eating and feeling a bit better with each day, hugs x


 Cosmo sends hugs right back at his Auntie Swishy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to see how Cosmo is feeling today. Keeping everything crossed for good results, healing hugs sent x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say hi to you and Cosmo and to see how he's doing today? The boys all send him special gentle hugs.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet baby. SO glad the surgery is over and went well. Get better soon!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Cosmo is up and about. I'm trying to keep him from doing too much. His appetite is very good (too good). We took his fentanyl patch off last evening and I think that helped him to act less goofy. He is still having some pain at times but he's still getting some tramadol, although I've lowered the dose a bit. I'm hoping he won't need anymore tomorrow. Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Well... I do have to say that Uncle Barnaby, Daisy, Smooch and Snobear deserve to have a couple of days off for all of the wonderful work they have done for Cosmo. The spleen biopsy was benign! The liver biopsy was benign, but showed evidence of mild inflammation, but no cancer! The angels really did their thing! (I'm sure Barnaby's diplomatic powers of persuasion had something to do with it. Thanks for the positive thoughts.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

tikiandme said:


> Well... I do have to say that Uncle Barnaby, Daisy, Smooch and Snobear deserve to have a couple of days off for all of the wonderful work they have done for Cosmo. The spleen biopsy was benign! The liver biopsy was benign, but showed evidence of mild inflammation, but no cancer! The angels really did their thing! (I'm sure Barnaby's diplomatic powers of persuasion had something to do with it. Thanks for the positive thoughts.


Great news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, I know you're relieved.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Fantastic news, I am so pleased for you and your beautiful boy! Our golden angels really did do their job well!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's brilliant news. What a relief.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am absolutely delighted to hear your news. I knew our Angels would watch over Cosmo, please give him a special treat from me. Big hugs flying across to you both!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope that dear Cosmo is still recovering well, big hugs and kisses sent to you gorgeous boy!.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also just to say hi and to see how handsome Cosmo is doing?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He is getting better. His staples came out Monday. He is still supposed to take it easy for another week or two. I'm still trying to keep him close to home. If he's out on the street and he sees someone he really likes, he'll will pull really hard to get to them. So I keep him in the yard or take him for a short walk when I don't see anyone around. He has a hard time laying down in the evening. Don't know if it is too much gas in his stomach or if his hips are bothering him. This has been happening for a long time. I hoped it would get better after his operation but no such luck.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Isn't it unbelievable how they can get so excited and happy even when there must still be some discomfort! The staples out will make him feel more comfortable. The healing will accelerate now I think. I'm glad he's doing better. I feel bad that Cosmo isn't settling down in the evening. It's so hard to know what they are feeling.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very happy to hear Cosmo's good news! Those GRF angels are wonderful..

Gentle hugs for Cosmo and positive thoughts for a speedy healing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that Cosmo is OK, I smiled when you said he pulls you to get to his friends as his Uncle Barnaby would do exactly the same (he really had a bad case of Excessive Greeting Disorder)!. I hope that the combination of the staples being removed and more rest he'll settle better in the evening and improve more with each day. Big hugs sent to you and gorgeous Cosmo x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to you and Cosmo and hope that he's continuing to do well.


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

So glad to hear he is doing better...!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Over the weekend Cosmo was getting close to bloat in the mornings. He got very full of gas and wouldn't burp. Gave him Gas-X strips and walked him to get rid of some of the gas, then had him lay down to relax and take a nap to toot the rest of it out. It took about an hour or so and then he was better. Three mornings in a row. Usually his worst time is in the early evening. I'm hoping it's just the stress of his operation. I had found a staple the vet missed, so yesterday we went in to have it removed. He whined like an idiot when we went in, poor little stressed out boy. He schmoozed with the vet techs and then it took four of us to get him down and on his side to get the staple out. Afterward, he popped up in a millisecond and proceeded to drag me out to the door to leave. (He forgets all of his obedience training when he has to go to the vet.) I feel better about him now. He's strong as an ox! (I think he's been playing me for the last couple of weeks!) The old boy has his Mojo back. He's survived his latest ordeal. Now, if I can get him to feel less uncomfortable in the evenings, it will be great. Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My heart sank when I first starting reading your update, then I got to the bit about dragging you out of the vets office (Like Uncle, Like Nephew!). I hope dear Cosmo starts to settle better in the evening, it's such a worry for you. Hugs, rubs and lots of love sent from me, keeping everything crossed that "His Gorgeousness" improves with each day xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Cosmo has his mojo back! Hope that he settles more in the evening and can get more comfortable. What a brave boy he was too having his staple removed, it's never nice for them, he knew that he wanted to get out that door and straight back to his home, bless him


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I had to laugh about Cosmo jumping up and pulling you out of the vets office!! Hope things get better in the evenings for him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes - the strength is very telling. I remember one of the vet techs mentioning it to me after Chance had surgery. It's a very good thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> Well... I do have to say that Uncle Barnaby, Daisy, Smooch and Snobear deserve to have a couple of days off for all of the wonderful work they have done for Cosmo. The spleen biopsy was benign! The liver biopsy was benign, but showed evidence of mild inflammation, but no cancer! The angels really did their thing! (I'm sure Barnaby's diplomatic powers of persuasion had something to do with it. Thanks for the positive thoughts.


I am so glad to see this message about Cosmo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to you and Cosmo. How's he doing?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Hollie. Thanks for asking about Cosmo. He's doing well during the day. He has more energy and wants to go for longer walks instead of grabbing the lead with his mouth and leading us home. Sometimes he gets really full of air/gas (scares me). He still has trouble settling down in the evening. But I think he feels better, generally. I haven't seen him this perky in a long time. I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Hollie. Thanks for asking about Cosmo. He's doing well during the day. He has more energy and wants to go for longer walks instead of grabbing the lead with his mouth and leading us home. Sometimes he gets really full of air/gas (scares me). He still has trouble settling down in the evening. But I think he feels better, generally. I haven't seen him this perky in a long time. I hope you and your family are well.


Aw glad to hear that he has energy and is feeling good in himself. Yeah, it must be pretty worrying for you when he can't settle in the evening. We're all good here thanks, never seem to stop with the 3 of them! Give Cosmo a special hug from us and extra golden love from Sammy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very pleased to hear that dear Cosmo is doing well, I hope that he starts to settle a little better in the evenings I know how worrying that must be. Am keeping you and precious Cosmo in our thoughts and prayers, big hugs sent xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> Hi Hollie. Thanks for asking about Cosmo. He's doing well during the day. He has more energy and wants to go for longer walks instead of grabbing the lead with his mouth and leading us home. Sometimes he gets really full of air/gas (scares me). He still has trouble settling down in the evening. But I think he feels better, generally. I haven't seen him this perky in a long time. I hope you and your family are well.


Glad to hear that Cosmo wants to go for walks during the day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that Cosmo has beaten the odds and did not have the terrible C and the angels continue to protect Cosmo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Checking in on Cosmo and you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by with a big hug for gorgeous Cosmo, hope he's doing well. xxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Glad to hear that Cosmo has beaten the odds and did not have the terrible C and the angels continue to protect Cosmo!


 I'm so sorry about your boys. I hope everything goes well for them. It must be a very stressful time for you. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Karen and Swishy. Cosmo's doing well, thanks for asking. He's been raring to go in the mornings, and has been acting like a young gun again. It's nice to see him this lively after everything his been through over the years. He acts like a spoiled brat sometimes but underneath it all he is one tough cookie. These last few days he has even been feeling better in the evenings. Tonight he's having trouble getting settled. I'm wondering if, apart from stomach troubles, he might be having some cognitive dysfunction. I guess he's too young for that, but the way he acts sometimes seems to fit the profile. Anyway, he's doing better generally.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you and Cosmo a nice weekend, hope he's continuing to do well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Wishing you and Cosmo a nice weekend, hope he's continuing to do well.


 I hope you and yours have a good weekend, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Karen and Swishy. Cosmo's doing well, thanks for asking. He's been raring to go in the mornings, and has been acting like a young gun again. It's nice to see him this lively after everything his been through over the years. He acts like a spoiled brat sometimes but underneath it all he is one tough cookie. These last few days he has even been feeling better in the evenings. Tonight he's having trouble getting settled. I'm wondering if, apart from stomach troubles, he might be having some cognitive dysfunction. I guess he's too young for that, but the way he acts sometimes seems to fit the profile. Anyway, he's doing better generally.


That's so great to hear he's doing well, time to bring out the bananas I think!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

I hope you all a wonderful weekend, hugs and kisses sent to the gorgeous Cosmo xxx


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> That's so great to hear he's doing well, time to bring out the bananas I think!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> I hope you all a wonderful weekend, hugs and kisses sent to the gorgeous Cosmo xxx


 Cosmo sends bear hugs and sloppy kisses to his beloved Auntie Swishy! He loooves bananas! Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just checking in on you and beautiful Cosmo


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Hollie! Cosmo has been doing very well lately, thank you for asking.. He's been going on long walks through the woods and around the neighborhood (just like the good ole days). He hasn't needed his pain meds. He literally gallops, not walks, into the kitchen for his meals. I used to take things like this for granted, but not any longer. It's so nice to see him acting this way. I hope King Sammy, Ernie, and Tizer are doing well. Cosmo sends hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*



tikiandme said:


> Hi Hollie! Cosmo has been doing very well lately, thank you for asking.. He's been going on long walks through the woods and around the neighborhood (just like the good ole days). He hasn't needed his pain meds. He literally gallops, not walks, into the kitchen for his meals. I used to take things like this for granted, but not any longer. It's so nice to see him acting this way. I hope King Sammy, Ernie, and Tizer are doing well. Cosmo sends hugs!


So Happy to hear this!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's wonderful news, I'm doing a virtual happy dance!. Hoping you all have a great weekend together, please pass on hugs and extra treats to gorgeous Cosmo xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi Hollie! Cosmo has been doing very well lately, thank you for asking.. He's been going on long walks through the woods and around the neighborhood (just like the good ole days). He hasn't needed his pain meds. He literally gallops, not walks, into the kitchen for his meals. I used to take things like this for granted, but not any longer. It's so nice to see him acting this way. I hope King Sammy, Ernie, and Tizer are doing well. Cosmo sends hugs!



Ah that's brilliant to hear that he's doing well and enjoying his walks in the woods  The boys here are all doing fine, they're getting bored of the rain and mud though and are patiently waiting for some spring weather!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great that Cosmo is doing to so well.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stopping by to say hi, hoping that gorgeous Cosmo is still doing well and that you are all looking forward to a nice Easter Holiday, hugs sent over!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosmo*

Checking in on Cosmo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to you and Cosmo


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! Cosmo's only problem has been an ear infection, but it's clearing up quickly. He's even been feeling less restless in the evenings, and isn't having any trouble laying down now. I think maybe the spleen was causing some of that problem. He hasn't even needed any meloxicam. He's really enjoying life! He's happily following my husband around, being his constant shadow. (The "Two Amigos" ride again!) I hope you all had a Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> Hi everyone! Cosmo's only problem has been an ear infection, but it's clearing up quickly. He's even been feeling less restless in the evenings, and isn't having any trouble laying down now. I think maybe the spleen was causing some of that problem. He hasn't even needed any meloxicam. He's really enjoying life! He's happily following my husband around, being his constant shadow. (The "Two Amigos" ride again!) I hope you all had a Happy St. Patrick's Day!


Glad to hear that his ear is clearing up and he's settling more in the evening  Hope you had a nice St Patrick's day too!

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's so great to read good news! Continued good thoughts coming your way for Cosmo and happy St. Patty's Day to you too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really great to hear that Cosmo is doing so well. You must take after your Uncle as he got ear infections as well, I hope it clears up soon. I'm sending you some cyber bananas, I know how much you love them, have a lovely weekend Cosmo and family!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for the bananas, Auntie Swishy! I do so love bananas! I am sending you a big snuggly hug! My momma says hello, too! Have a great weekend!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hi Hollie! Cosmo and I hope you and the boys have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that Cosmo is continuing to do well and that you're all enjoying the spring weather, hugs sent across!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, sorry haven't had chance to check the forum for a while but hope beautiful Cosmo is continuing to do well and sending hugs


----------

